# Weighing food uncooked or cooked?



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Lets say im having frozen chicken do i weigh it raw or cooked?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I wiegh mine cooked, only as I hate p1ssing about with raw food.

However, if its for your own records then weigh it which ever way suits u best and just increase or lower the weight as u get fat or struggle to put on weight..


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I usally weigh my food cooked but its too much messing around when im hungry..


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

i weigh it raw no waste that way


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I estimate life is way too short to play with my food, if I was competing I might be tempted to go the extra mile


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I have weighed it raw then after I cooked it (to see the difference in weight to calculate the new composition) enough times that I now just weigh it cooked.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

depends. if i cook it just before i eat it then i weigh it raw

but if its somethign like chicken which i always cook in bulk in advance, then its cooked weight


----------

